

DoubleTwist’s iTunes Alternative (That Works With Android) Adds Podcast Support - MykalMorton
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/10/doubletwist-podcasts-android/

======
nailer
As a DoubleTwist user, I have to say the product absolutely sucks. Updating a
single album would resync tends of gigabytes of music to my Android device,
the software provided no user feedback, and appeared crashed for a large
portion of the time. I have no trouble in recommending people avoid
DoubleTwist.

In the end, I found MissingSync for Mac -> Android syncronization and it works
- not without it's quirks (mainly around compilation albums) but much better
than DoubleTwist.

